# How long do your speakers last for?



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

I am just curious to know how long everyone speakers last for before they rot break. Just to clarify things we are not talking about blowing speakers.

I Have heard some people using the same speakers for 10 yrs and still working fine. What I want to know is how did you manage that with out them tearing and going bad ect. Especially the ppl who have them in there doors. 

Was playing them at their max rated power hurting there life expectancy or does it do no effect? 

I mean as if you have a pure clean signal does it matter to play at max rated levels and damage the speaker or not? 

Would playing them at lower levels preserve the life of the speaker longer?


----------



## keep_hope_alive (Jan 4, 2009)

i have two Hollywood HSL12SE subs i bought in 1996. they are in perfect condition dispite a lot of use. sold for $75 each in 1996.

i recently purchased and installed Oz Audio speakers from 1999-2001. they're great (sold for $800+ new).

many things affect a speaker's life, it's initial quality, how it is used, stored, and it's materials are the biggest ones. if the materials rot over time, then the clock is ticking. but most modern speakers are made of 20+ year materials. so it mostly depends on storage (no damage, etc.) and use (no abuse). a quality speaker will last.

i have home speakers from the 80's that look and play like new. the biggest issue before that was foam surrounds (everything else lasted). 

as to your question - you should get at least five years out of speakers, 10 or more is easy to attain. regular use at low-to moderate volumes is best for longevity, but a good speaker can take a lickin' and keep on tickin' (so to speak).


----------



## keep_hope_alive (Jan 4, 2009)

also, "playing at max levels" isn't an accurate statement. music is dynamic, and loud peaks are in short duration and quantity (typically). i recommend having more amplifier power than you need, but careful tuning to ensure you don't exceed thermal or electrical limits. that doesn't mean you need a 100W amp on a 100W speaker, just that you should be savvy and educated when performing an installation. 

door speakers suffer from water damage mostly, and improperly installed speakers can be damaged by the car panels. 

hell, just look at factory speakers - they are the cheapest of the bunch. and many cars from the 80's or older have working speakers. speakers are easy to damage, and easy to abuse. don't do that and you'll get a long life.


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

In the car, longer than my attention span. 
I've had my living room subs since like 1995 though.


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

when i first got my 1994 sable the rear 5x7's were just rotted away. Well at least the surround was. But my front door speakers were and are still perfectly fine...sitting on my floor haha or should be in the trash actually.

This was back in 07.


----------



## Catman (Mar 18, 2008)

I still have speakers that I bought 25 years ago ...no signs of "rotting / breaking". If you buy good stuff to start with it will last.

>^..^<


----------



## AUDIO_BASSICS (Mar 21, 2009)

PETRAS kevlar cardiacs from like 91 or 92 still banging


----------

